# Uncle z



## native ninja (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone with experience uncle z lately? Know they was down for a little awhile and I'm looking to stock up for next blast. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been running his stuff and dealing with him since December. Top notch outfit with prices that have just been slashed


----------



## woodmn (Nov 5, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had tried the new Domestic supplier Z has.


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 13, 2015)

couple things,

I can go back  with Z to 2000 ( the year )

me personally, I have always had TD, never any problem.

naturally I wish I could snap my fingers and have it now,
but delivery is guaranteed so I never worry.

regarding domestic, I have only 1 product, teste300.

I got that to up my test without uping the tren,
because I also have the Tren150 Test250.

I feel alive ( like superman ) on Z's gear, it's good.

Just as expected. *PEACE*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 16, 2015)

I know back in the day he was the titts I have used a lot of his gear but it has been a couple years now but back 2011 thru like 2013 or so best there was.


----------

